# A few Birds from Guyana...



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 6, 2016)

Here are a few of the beautiful birds I photographed in Guyana this past month.

I'll be uploading a gallery to my website soon.

All the best everyone!

Glenn






Crimson Topaz





Sun Parakeet





Crested Owl


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2016)

Awesome. Great shots, Glenn.


----------



## FEBS (Dec 6, 2016)

As always, beautiful shots Glenn


----------



## geonix (Dec 6, 2016)

Great images. Especially the owl is absolutely amazing.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 6, 2016)

Amazing!
-r


----------



## GN Photos (Dec 6, 2016)

I am so impressed with the shots that you post. They are always, just amazing!


----------

